# LaMancha Bucklings



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Got a few more bucklings I'd like opinions on. I do not have parent pictures at this time, so just tell me what you think based on what you see.

Second two pics are littermate brothers. Have one more to add to this, but waiting on a pic of him. Will get parent pics as soon as I can, would love to just hear first impressions.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute. I'm not good with conformation.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Out of these three I prefer the last one. He has the most level topline, is well blended together, good feet and legs, and I prefer his front end best. My second pick would be the one in the first picture.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

3 pic~ love the level top line good rump. The chest is a bit too far out I think personally.
1 pic~ top line could be a little bit more level but the chest is really great it's not to far out. Its rump isn't steep. I would personally buy that one cause some of my girls could help with the top line to level a little more. 
2 pic~ could you try to set him up? Its kind of hard to judge but what I can somewhat see is he doesn't have a level top line. Chest isn't that bad but he seems to have a somewhat steep rump. But I could judge him better if he was set up.


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Ended up picking this guy, who I don't have pictured above. He's off of the sister to the sire of the first one. His name is Ragnarok.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't have any dam pics at this time but...these are all the animals I do have pics of going back two generations.

First two pics are his maternal granddam as a yearling FF (2016).
Third pic is sire to his granddam, and paternal grandsire. (Permanent Champion, EX91)
Fourth pic is his maternal grandsire as a yearling.
Fifth pic is his sire.
Sixth pic is his paternal granddam. (EX92)


----------

